# Cotton rope perches/toys



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently read about the dangers of cotton rope perches in another thread and rather than high-jack it I thought I best make a new thread. I followed the link and was wondering if a perch like this could potentially be harmful:



Thanks in advance to anyone who replies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, those are definitely dangerous for budgies.

Not only can the budgie ingest the fibers which may cause crop impaction, the fringe is long and the budgie can easily become tangled in it. Severe injuries to legs and toes are potential dangers as is strangling if one of the strands get caught around the budgie's neck. 

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/288546-dangers-cotton-rope-perches.html*


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

? oh no! That is coming out ASAP! Thanks so much for your quick reply, why on earth are they still selling such dangerous toys?! Will be sure to tell my friends too


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, many of the supposedly "safe" toys, perches etc sold for our pets are actually NOT safe in the least.

Take a look at the "Dangerous Toy List"
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-product-reviews/64279-dangerous-toy-list.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-product-reviews/83924-product-review-forum-sticky.html

One must be ever vigilant for hidden dangers such as toys with metal other than stainless steel.

Zinc, Lead, Copper, Mercury and peeling chrome are all toxic to budgies*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Cotton*

If you remove the cotton, The perch looks OK. You could add your own safe treat food or toys. I really like the rope perches. So every day we check our perches as we give budgies soft food breakfast, or any time we do maintenance We check the perches.

We have so many chew options that our budgies choose not to chew on the rope. they rub the head and face. We spray rope with avitech vinegar cleaner and let it dry as we maintenance clean the cage and on all non food equipment it drys and and does not need to be rinsed. It neutralizes most micro organisms that are sensitive to acids. For Strong cleaning in the case of illness we use F10 or similar approved for use around birds and other companion animals. We also clean non metal toys with a run in microwave or large wood perches perches in a normal oven. We also sterilize soil or gravel in the oven. We have strong chemicals but use them only as really needed. Paper and dried plant materials like palm and banana leaves that are braided give great chewing options. We like the Jellyfish which is composed of a half coconut shell and braided banana leaves
It takes several months for 4 to 12 young birds to chew apart. Then we take the coconut shell and make a tiki hut or other toy. So it keeps on giving. We have a couple of tiki huts that we have had for 8 years and still in great shape. We cycle them in and out of cages to keep it interesting.

So I feel the braided cloth rope with a wire in the center is a good perch as long as there are no loose threads. Loose threads signals replacement We have never had our birds to chew our rope perches to threads. They do 
chew the sisal rope perches to bits and require replacement too often in the walkin aviaries .

So each flock is unique and needs to be watched to ID what they choose as a flock to chew to pieces and replace those toys and perches. Even a small flock of 2 or three will have developed preference.
So find substitutes as needed. We constantly replace the crossbars on wooden ladders, but they leave the beads alone. So far the natural grape perches are not being chewed up. Also cactus perches last forever even when the birds chew them. The typical dowel perches are subject to to being chewed up on occasion. It helps to have long term info /experience on what budgies prefer to chew.

We hang kabobs, and expect them to be chewed as well as manu roses, cuttle bone and brown mineral salt wheels ,or fresh half corn on the cob. We screw a stainless screw loop and hang like a millet spray. This is a great chew for a flock of budgies.

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Kat yes I strongly recommend removing ALL rope and cotton toys from your little friend it can be so harmful.


----------

